# Introducing Sapphire!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well we became a three chi family today!!! While I was considering a dog in NC, I was not getting the vibe I wanted from the breeder. I decided to go with the breeder of Lady and Prince and get the last of Prince's available daughters. This little girl is 4 pounds and one year old. She was to be used for breeding but they felt she is too small. She is precious..........much more to come! (She is asleep on hubby right now, way to go Sapphire!)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's definitely Prince's daughter! Congrats!!! I stalk your breeders website, waiting to pounce. I actually thought about asking about her, but realized it wasn't the right time. Better for you! I loveee Sapphire she's just stunning. How are Lady and Price liking having her around? I'm glad you went with the breeder that you know and that you are comfortable with!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lynda, she is simply stunning!!!! And really favors Prince! I know you are thrilled as you should be, and I am thrilled for you! Does your breeder only breed LC? Can you PM me her website please? I love to look. Thanks.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> She's definitely Prince's daughter! Congrats!!! I stalk your breeders website, waiting to pounce. I actually thought about asking about her, but realized it wasn't the right time. Better for you! I loveee Sapphire she's just stunning. How are Lady and Price liking having her around? I'm glad you went with the breeder that you know and that you are comfortable with!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Hahaha! Isn't that funny, Ashley, we both called her stunning at the same time! That must just be the perfect adjective to describe her, or great minds think alike.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Hahaha! Isn't that funny, Ashley, we both called her stunning at the same time! That must just be the perfect adjective to describe her, or great minds think alike.


Because she is stunning! We all knew Prince made pretty babies, but she's a real stand out!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

OMG! She is just too cute! Congrats!ccasion9:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ia she staying Sapphire? Or are you going to rename her? May I suggest Duchess? Goes with the theme lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

She really does favor Prince! She is adorable!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

YAY!!! I'm so glad you went with the breeder you feel comfortable with. I didn't feel right about that last breeder you were talking to either.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

OH and she is beautiful! I really like the name Ashley suggested, too if you're changing it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lynda, she is gorgeous !!! 
you must be very happy, Congratulations .
( cant wait for more pics )


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone. I am not sure about the name. Her full name is Blue Sapphire. She is partly "blue" which makes the name Sapphire work. I have looked at her for some time and decided to go for it. I already knew her from interactions with the breeder. Lady and Prince already know her too which makes me comfortable with adding her. Like Lady and Prince she is well socialized. Also, this particular breeder is very good with communication and I can (and have) contacted her often with questions and always get a quick response. The other big plus for me is she is Prince's daughter.....

She is a little nervous yet but seems to be calming down and getting her tail up and on her back (good sign). She finally ate a little. Still haven't seen any "potty" :coolwink:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> YAY!!! I'm so glad you went with the breeder you feel comfortable with. I didn't feel right about that last breeder you were talking to either.


Things just weren't feeling right....needed to go with my gut. Sapphire was a little more than I wanted to pay but the trade off of a good match for Lady and Prince I decided is worth it. I as trying to convince myself to look elsewhere but the bottom line was it didn't feel right.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh she's beautiful!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

She is utterly beautiful, what a darling x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think you made the right choice, I love blues! She is very pretty, and it is lovely that you have Prince's daughter, and such a bonus that she already knows your two. A really good breeder is worth a few extra dollars IMO, and yours sounds great.
I love the name Sapphire, but if you want to stay with your theme Ashley's suggestion of Duchess is nice, or maybe Countess, or Contessa if you want to be a bit more exotic lol.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmm, I kind of like Contessa.....I'm open for any other name suggestions (but do like Sapphire so it has to top that) (-:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I would keep the name Sapphire.  I agree that Countess and Duchess go better with the theme of Lady and Prince but I think all 3 names are nice and Sapphire is a pretty name and she's used to being called Sapphire ...


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She is a real beauty and looks a lot like her Daddy.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous! "Good things come to those who wait!" And she was well worth waiting for!!

Congratulations!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Sapphire is so adorable!!! She really does look like Prince!! Congrats!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> OMG she is GORGEOUS!


Love her and she is just a slightly modified version of Prince color wise. She is precious! :daisy:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my what a beauty,congrats


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

My chi Pixie is a year old also and not _nearly_ as fluffy! She is STUNNING!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We hope to enjoy her for many, many years to come!


----------

